# cq-gtzm



## Rvator (Aug 27, 2012)

Herself found CQ-GTZM by Ross Bradshaw in a second hand bookshop and presented to me at xmas.

Seeing as it never occured to me to keep a diary of my time as an R/O I confess to very much enjoying his book not least for the memories it invoked but also for the narrative on the types of vessels he served on. I came to the job just that bit too late and missed out sailing on the general cargo stuff becoming a tanker man so I didn't have the 'pleasures' of sailing with the Oceanspan or Globespan transmitters and the Atlanta receiver. Weeks between ports and a days turn around either end together with oil, heat, sand, and flies didn't make for a really inspiring time.

Recently I also read the book by Alan Mitchell titled 'Splendid Sisters' on the Shaw Savill liners Southern Cross and Northern Star which I throughly enjoyed. Does anyone have memories of serving in the radio room of those two vessels. 

A search of the Radio Room reveals loads of threads/posts on books so I wonder if anyone has collated a list on our chosen life or even if you people out there can make a suggestion or two.

Rgds
Rvator


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

I was with Alfred Holt & Co. and my five books describe my time at sea (1943-1951).


----------



## Keith Adkins (Apr 21, 2006)

Served on the Southern Cross from 1959 for 5 and a bit round the world trips, being taken off in Panama to have my appendix out in the American Army Hospital which I thought a better option than a local anaesthetic with the ships surgeon!
There were four of us on board( I was 3rd) The traffic was heavy, being entirely telegraphy and no telephony for about 1,000 passengers
Regards Keith


----------

